# Flagyl?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

My second course of Xifaxan (1200 mg. per day) has had no improvement in my symptoms. (First round of 14 days had 100% improvement, except that three days after stopping it my symptoms came back.) No idea if the bacteria has become resistant to the Xifaxan or what. My doctor suggested Cipro (which I have a possible allergy to) or Flagyl. I'm curious if others have taken Flagyl and if so, what kind of dosage/duration your GIs prescribed. Just curious and would like to compare with what he ends up prescribing.Also, side effects?? He mentioned nausea - curious what others have encountered.Thanks,Nicole


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I had to take Flagyl for a C-Diff infection. I don't remember the dosage. I DO remember it left a metallic type taste in my mouth (one gets used to that after awhile tho) and it also made my urine a bit darker. But other than that... not so bad. It DID take awhile to quell the C-Diff infection... and that is typical, so I was told. But I was on it a full 7 days before I began to see a slight improvement in the D from the infection.All the bestBQ


----------



## freakzilla154l (Apr 30, 2009)

I used Flagyl 500mg 2/day for 14 days and the whole time I had diarrhea the whole time.... It was awful IMO.... Didn't do much for me, but everyone is different. I used Xifaxin and that did nothing for me also. Actually they did the same thing really.I gonna try Cipro and Neomycin together in about a week with a strict diet... Keep me posted and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page6.htm lists it as one of the ones used for SIBO.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

freakzilla1541,How is Cipro doing? What is your dose? What is your response?Rifaximin did not affect me at all. I am seriously considering trying Flagyl, or Augmentin, or Cipro, just to see if they make a difference.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Flagyl made me lose my mind. It was the strangest sensation. My blood pressure crashed to 80/60 and I could not lift my head up. I could not talk and became seriously confused and depressed. This does not appear to be a typcial reaction but you could not pay me money to take it again unless a lab could prove I have c-diff and it was take it or die.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Hester,I have heard many reports of intolerance to Flagyl. Did you then follow it up with a different antibiotic? If so, what?


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Tetracycline, but the minute my dose drops below 1000 mg per day, my symptoms come back. This is very frustrating, I am now eating garlic, grapefruit extract and seeing an ND to try and figure out how to keep the bacteria from growing back up. I may have some functional issue and need to swallow the camera pill but my doc is on vacation for another few weeks. From the posts here, it seems SIBO is fairly insidious with only a VERY few people actually finding "cures".


----------

